# 1000 lumen LED bulb



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

I wonder with the right reflector if this would work. Not very expensive.


E27 220V 263 LED 1000 Lumens 6000K White Corn Shaped Bulb Lamp for Sale at GadgetTown.com


That's better.

DLH


----------



## cwieringa (Oct 14, 2011)

It ight but I think the temp is wrong. If it was 10 12 thousand K maybe


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

That should do ya with the right reflector over it. Reef Lumens are in the 4000 range, so that should be way more than enough for your FW tank. And the sun at high noon is 6700k, so that light is also right on par for you.


----------



## garryp (Jan 14, 2012)

With that bulb there is no "right" reflector. You will get far more of the lumens into the tank if you buy a bulb that is a focused flood or spot LED, flood is better, but mfg definition of flood vs. spot varies. Then any or no reflector is required, and there is no light waste due to an ill-matched reflector. You get all the lumens in the tank.

I use 4x 1100 lumen 15W (90W tungsten equivalent) 4900K bulbs on a 4ft. 75 gallon planted tank, and the plants go berserk growing. Yes, I would have preferred perhaps 6000K, but I am happy since the plants are happy. I bought them at Home Depot (or was it Lowes?). I run the PPS-Pro fert dosing routine and have no algae problem [yet].

just suggesting another option for you to consider.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I think that light might work with a big spot reflector and a cheap socket from Home Despot. The 6000K is right on, unless you want to do salt water reef keeping, in which case you would want 12,000K or higher.

The only catch with that LED light and a spot reflector is you wouldn't get very even light distribution in a long tank.


----------



## Reefing Madness (Aug 12, 2011)

But, if your looking at that for light for a FW tank, might I suggest a better fixture that would cover the whole tank.
24" 30" LED Aquarium Light Strip Freshwater Fish Single Bright 60 cm 75 400 lm | eBay


----------



## Donald Hansen (Jan 21, 2011)

Reefing Madness said:


> But, if your looking at that for light for a FW tank, might I suggest a better fixture that would cover the whole tank.
> 24" 30" LED Aquarium Light Strip Freshwater Fish Single Bright 60 cm 75 400 lm | eBay


I'm in the process of sorting through as many different lights as I can. The LEDs that you pointed out are at the top on my LED list. Just waiting to hear more peoples comments on them.

In the fluorescents, I'm looking at the Compact kits sold on Compact Fluorescent Lighting Kits. I like the fact that I can use my old fixtures.


DLH


----------

